# weight lbs / 10 = wh per mile



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

so yeah the formula to get the watt hours per mile by using a tenth of the vehicles weight in pounds
are there any more details on that? like what speed is that formula based on or is it based on city driving or just highway driving or what?
my car will mostly be doing the daily route to work and back (14km 8miles round trip) but sometimes i want to go to my grandads farm which is 75km away (46miles) and i will be doing 90-100kph (56-62mph) the whole way.
im not asking if my car will have the range based on my batteries or whatever.
i just want to start a discussion on the rule of thumb
the garage has most peoples weight, range and description of batteries to work it out, but it doesnt have if people are driving in city or highway for those figures or their average speed

please post up what you are getting in your ev and what kind of driving you are doing


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

arklan said:


> so yeah the formula to get the watt hours per mile by using a tenth of the vehicles weight in pounds
> are there any more details on that? like what speed is that formula based on or is it based on city driving or just highway driving or what?


Is is a rule of thumb that is an overall average. For around town driving I don't get close to that. If I drive on the highway at 65mph I do a little better than that. But I don't drive sensibly either and I don't have regen. I am probably a posterchild for gaining something back if I had regen.



arklan said:


> my car will mostly be doing the daily route to work and back (14km 8miles round trip) but sometimes i want to go to my grandads farm which is 75km away (46miles) and i will be doing 90-100kph (56-62mph) the whole way.
> im not asking if my car will have the range based on my batteries or whatever.
> i just want to start a discussion on the rule of thumb
> the garage has most peoples weight, range and description of batteries to work it out, but it doesnt have if people are driving in city or highway for those figures or their average speed
> ...


With me in it my car weighs 2600 lbs. My best day ever was 273.63 wh/mile most of which was highway. This was measured at the wall and would be about 252 wh/mile if measured at the battery. My daily average at the wall was 339 for the month of June. This would be about 305 at the battery. I think I have a bearing going out and I need an alignment so I expect this to get a little better when I get around to fixing those things.


----------

